# Epic Palmy kayak FAIL....by Couta101



## Couta101

Ok so this happened a while ago, the sting has gone but the embarrassment has not!( more like the ego has not recovered, the wife still laughs at me over this one) It has only been through the persistance of some that this video has even seen the light of day!

I thought that I had plenty of offshore experience....which I actually do, but it is amazing how one small un-noticed mistake can set off a chain of events, which in this case turned out to be funny but for many it many have ended very differently.

We always talk about kayak safety, and to many of us make excuses....I now ask all of you to re-assess how you think about what can or can't go wrong is a second!

Enough of the serious.............lets get to the funnies! :lol:


----------



## Zed

Well that's one way to clear the deck.



> the wife still laughs at me over this one


Flood the shoe closet. That'll fix her.

Thanks for sharing. It's the first step to recovery.


----------



## Guest

That is a clasic douglas :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Gold.


----------



## BIGKEV

Best vid I've ever seen posted!!!!

Similar to my experience at DI, and you laghed at me, at least I only let the fish capsize me once.


----------



## simond11

At least you had leashes on your rod!


----------



## foxx1

Brilliant that you caught it on camera.

Sure makes me feel better about my misadventures knowing that even the well experienced come a cropper too.

Keep seeing the funny side


----------



## Couta101

BIGKEV said:


> Best vid I've ever seen posted!!!!
> 
> Similar to my experience at DI, and you laghed at me, at least I only let the fish capsize me once.


Cheers Kev, my biggest isue..... I caught the whole thing on film and thus have nowhere to hide my head!



simond11 said:


> At least you had leashes on your rod!


Well I did on two rods.....Lost my spin stick that day too....



foxx1 said:


> Keep seeing the funny side


Mate if I didn't I think I'd cry :lol:


----------



## Guest

This will be a contender for vid of the year


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Haha! Good on ya for posting, a lesser man would of deleted it.


----------



## kayakone

nad97 said:


> This will be a contender for vid of the year


Yes Nick. But more importantly, SAFETY video of the century.

Thanks for having the balls to post that Douglas.

trev


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZMqzIcAAAvXgAAQQAEAAhAAL+fXoCAASIp+lGaT00htJ6nqET0RpqbU00D0DDy8MTaiqIC8WmjFjvVyvPW2S3iiuLNITJL7wjsql4ABkU/YntWIQJ27OZRTLLicupaB2wZbF3JFOFCQkyrMhw==


----------



## badmotorfinger

Thanks for sharing. Very entertaining and informative.

I see the problem was catching fish which i tend to avoid. When next asked if Im going fishing i can reply - no, just practicing safe kayaking.


----------



## Ado

That's one hell of powerful fish. It spun the whole world around your ski, and Copernicus in his grave.
Great video. Was there a danger of the ski being towed away from you?


----------



## gezmeister

He he.. enjoyed every minute of it. Pity about losing the fish after all of that!


----------



## Davey G

gold.


----------



## kayakone

Tale Of Woe contender? Surely.

trev


----------



## gonfission

Excellent lesson for all of us. Keep it simple and attend to the little stuff immediately. I bet you have re-arranged your tether so that's unlikely to happen again.
Thanks for posting it.
Cheers John.


----------



## WayneD

I can't view your videos on my iPhone or iPad for some reason? Is there a setting so you can make it visible to mobile devices. The play symbol in the middle has a circle with a line through it.

Dammit I want to see your videos.


----------



## Junglefisher

You did well to get back on your ski that many times. I know from experience the third time, it starts getting much harder.
Great video, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Dodge

Doug one of the best forum video clips in some years, and it is called a sport which is only understood by other yakkers.


----------



## andybear

Goodness gracious!

Very edificational bit of video there! Very entertaining......shame about the loss of the fish at the end.
Epic....Yes. Fail.......not really. (I cannot explain why, its just that such a good bit of video, can never be a fail).
Yeah! loved the vid, and will watch it again, over and over, and try not to hit the floor trying to avoid the roll overs next time.

Cheers, and hoping you did not get actually hurt....andybear ;-) ;-)


----------



## GlenelgKiller

WayneD said:


> I can't view your videos on my iPhone or iPad for some reason? Is there a setting so you can make it visible to mobile devices. The play symbol in the middle has a circle with a line through it.
> 
> Dammit I want to see your videos.


Probably needs Flash Player which Apple won't get on board with.

That is one awesome video, unfortunately I can easily picture myself doing something similar, if I ever hook a fish that big that is!


----------



## WayneD

Nah that's not GK. I watch utube clips all the time on AKFF


----------



## DennisT

Douglas - Top video.... Educational , Exciting , Funny....


----------



## Wrassemagnet

LOVE your work Douglas!


----------



## Couta101

WayneD said:


> Nah that's not GK. I watch utube clips all the time on AKFF


Hey Wayne, 
I produced the vid in mpeg4 so it should come up, I'm also a little miffed that it hasn't. It doesn't give any option on yt to change as far as I can see as to what devices it can play back on. The other video I made that does play on iPad etc (who's whoo ) was produced on the trial version of what I use now. The only thing I can physically see different is that svrt was activated ( smart video rendering technology ). To have that now I need to buy an add on. So will look into it. Other than that I have no idea. Red.......do you know?


----------



## WayneD

Tonystott said:


> Don't you have a computer?


Not at the moment, the wife kept the 3 laptops we had in the seperation. I have one at work but we don't have access to Utube. Who needs a computer when you have an ipad and iphone? Only thing I can't do is post pictures but I can do that at work  Oh and watch this goddam video.


----------



## BIGKEV

WayneD said:


> Tonystott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a computer?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at the moment, the wife kept the 3 laptops we had in the seperation. I have one at work but we don't have access to Utube. Who needs a computer when you have an ipad and iphone? Only thing I can't do is post pictures but I can do that at work  Oh and watch this goddam video.
Click to expand...

Don't worry Wayne, you're not missing anything. :twisted:


----------



## threadfin5

Hey Doug glad to eventually see the footage thx for the laugh,and its a good lesson for us all to 
Remember.


----------



## Couta101

mingle said:


> It also showed me just how unstable those glass skis can be!


Are you serious, where you watching the same vid as us?

The only reason I went over was due to being unbalanced, having my hands behind my head! Anyone in any ski/kayak would go over. 
Oh and where it went over with the rod in the holder......there was no weight in the ski to counter the movement.

WAYNE D: I have sourced the problem of not being able to view on mobiles or ipads. It comes back to the use of third party property.....in other words the music we choose. Some companies allow it to be viewed on other devices, such as the one that owns rights to the music on *who's whoo*, others unfortunately have the right to decide, seems no-one has told them about other OS and devices, thus to bad so sad sorry for you you may not view!

Hope that helps with the frustration ;-) Now get to a pc


----------



## WayneD

Stopped by the wife's after work to watch it, and see the kids of course :twisted:


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Great vid! good on you for having the guts to post it!



Couta101 said:


> I have sourced the problem of not being able to view on mobiles or ipads. It comes back to the use of third party property.....in other words the music we choose


yep, ive had the same problem with a few clips, the content owner (emi, sony, whoever) will not allow the broadcast of the music to a mobile device, totally crazy when you can view it on a laptop but not an ipad/phone, but thats big music for ya :?

and yes, definite TOW material there! getting the fish to the gaff & loosing it seals the deal for me! :lol:


----------



## wardeyak

hey, 
I was hoping you would load that up. I was the one who paddled over to you after. From a distance I was watching and wondering wtf is that guy doing just hangin off the side of his kayak.
A very entertaining view, but was bummed that you missed the gaff shot, would of been a well earned catch


----------



## solatree

Best Kayak fishing vid ever - I vote Couta 101 no 1 !


----------



## spottymac

That was so Funny Doug
On the day you said a spotty rolled you out of the yak,we found it hard to believe but sure enough the vid enlightens us all.


----------



## kayakone

Well Douglas, after giving you a hard time, it's thanks and confession time.

Firstly confessions.  Not once, but several times I have failed to check the drag setting after casting a trolling line out, only to discover later that it was locked up. Once a strike by a small snapper was enough to unsettle me. I was extremely lucky the other times to not get hit by a decent fish. 
Also, recently, I was de-spooled by stupidity, when I opened the bail arm of a 6000 series spin reel and paddled off for ten minutes, forgetting the arm was open. I discovered it only when turning to look at the rod tip, which was bent right over from the drag alone - the line was down to the knot. Reeling in a mid range lure out 600 metres was a back-breaking job. Once again, a strike in this position could have pulled me over.

Your video is a timely reminder to _regularly_ check you have 'strike drag' set (1/3 of line breaking strain). Thanks again for posting the video. 

trev


----------



## Ado

kayakone said:


> I was extremely lucky the other times to not get hit by a decent fish.


That makes me a very lucky man indeed.


----------



## kayakone

Ado said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was extremely lucky the other times to not get hit by a decent fish.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me a very lucky man indeed.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: One of your steroid fed bream would have done me in Ado. Didn't have to be a big spotty mac.

trev


----------



## Safa

Hey Knob,
haha yip i had to perssure you to put it up and told you the guys would love it ,we all fail at some stage its the nature of the beast out there but you top the list so far ,luckily the spotty didnt chomp down on your leg or it would have been on the news .


----------



## Zed

> I nearly fainted when I saw you go over with your hatch open its a recurring nightmare for me to have that happen.


Would it go down? I don't know anything about glass yak's buoyancy and interior design. Is that hatch direct access to the whole inner hull? If so, that's scarier than I first thought.

Glad it was a nightmare you woke up to laughing.


----------



## Zed

indiedog said:


> The worst thing is the gear you can lose when the lid is open. I store my tackle, gaff, other rods, etc in there.


Whew. Alright, better that than swimming for a few miles.

Although I did read ^ a heads-up fellow yaker was on scene pretty quick.


----------



## Couta101

Zed said:


> I nearly fainted when I saw you go over with your hatch open its a recurring nightmare for me to have that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it go down? I don't know anything about glass yak's buoyancy and interior design. Is that hatch direct access to the whole inner hull?
Click to expand...

Zed the skis have to be compliant with south african stds, thus they have to remain positively bouyant. Bonus for us that try fill the hatch often!
Like Indie said, the two hatches are seperated so a puncture in the outer hull will not sink you either, you just have to paddle harder 

I have to also say that even with the hatch open at tip over I only had about 5-6 L of water if that in the hatch. With a sponge tucked under the seat that was easily sorted. Suprisingly enough the water only enters as you push the ski upright, with the hatch entrance acting as a huge scoop.......

I personally never felt scared that I went over, never worried that I would sink, just blown away that it actually happened to me!!!


----------



## BIGKEV

Zed said:


> Whew. Alright, better that than swimming for a few miles.


Pffft, they wouldn't even be a mile offshore Zed. That's the beauty of Palmy and why it's so popular, the fact that it produces such outstanding catches at times never ceases to amaze me considering the pressure it gets. Seriously, on a good weather weekend you could easily share the place with 20 or more yakkers and well over 100 stinkers.

The best bit about this is that Doug didn't get to hide and pretend it never happened


----------



## Bigdyl

Awesome vid, you make it look easy to get back on! Spewin bout the fish tho. Have to get out there one day and check out this reef.


----------

